# عقود الصيانة...



## المسلم84 (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا ريت لو احد عندو معلومات عن كيفية كتابة عقود الصيانة وشروطها وكيفية حساب قيمة العقد بالنسبة للعيادات والمشافي 
ما يبخل علينا فيهاا

وشكراا جزيلا لكم...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2008)

للرفع وتفعيل الموضوع .

عسى ان نجد خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## الطب الحياتي (8 أغسطس 2008)

المفروض في كتابة العقد من الامور الاساسية كتابة مدة الصيانة للشركة المجهزة مع المواد الاحتياطية في هذه الفترة وتدريب العدد الكافي للكادر الهندسي لهذه الاجهزة مع الكادر الطبي الذي يعمل عليها مع صيانة دورية على طول السنة ضمن فترات محددة والالتزام بمجيء الفريق الهندسي التابع للشركة عند حدوث اي عطل في الجهاز وترتفع كلفة العقد كلما زادت فترة الصيانة :16: .


----------



## الابش (9 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي المسلم بالنسبة لعقود الصيانة عادة تكتب شروط كل من الطرفين من حيث الساعات التي يتم استلام المكالمات 
2 - تحدد قيمة العقد اما بواسطة تسعير كل جهاز واخذ نسبة 2 % من سعر الجهاز كقيمة سنوية لعقد هذا الجهاز او تحديد قيمة العقد الشهرية بواسطة التقدير الكلي للموقع مع مراعاة الظروف من حيث قربه او في مدينة ثانية وكم هي المسافة.
3 - تحديد طريقة الدفع اما ان تكون نصف سنوية او دفعات كل ثلاثة شهور.
4 - عادة يقوم المهندس بتوفير صيانة دورية كل ثلاث شهور للموقع ويستجيب للمكالمات عند الاتصال في ساعات الدوام اما خارج اوقات الدوام فيتم فرض مبلغ معين.

ارجو ان تكون هذه المعلومات ذات فائدة لك ولاي استفسار اخر .


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (10 أغسطس 2008)

2 - تحدد قيمة العقد اما بواسطة تسعير كل جهاز واخذ نسبة 2 % من سعر الجهاز كقيمة سنوية لعقد هذا الجهاز او تحديد قيمة العقد الشهرية بواسطة التقدير الكلي للموقع مع مراعاة الظروف من حيث قربه او في مدينة ثانية وكم هي المسافة




كلام مهندسين


----------



## جمانة وليد (11 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة الى عقود الصيانة كي تكون - محسوبة صح- يجب معرفة أنواع الاجهزة التي يشملها العقد, الاجزاء الاكثر تعطلا" و مدى تكرار تعطلها و ثمنها,أجر مهندسي الصيانة و الفنيين بالاضافة الى أجور المواد المستخدمة في الصيانة غير الاجزاء البديلة و بعد معرفة و حساب كل هذه الاجود يتم اضافة مقدار مبلغ الربح. 
من ناحية أخرى فان هذه العقود يجب أن يكون واضحا" بها اسماء و عدد الاجهزة التي يشملها العقد ( عقود المستشفيات ) , فترة الصيانة المسموحة عند تعطل الجهاز و كيفية التواصل بين المستشفى و مسؤولي الصيانة بالاضافة الى أمور أخرى مثل وجود مهندس مقيم أو توفير الاجهزة البديلة.


----------



## dooh (13 أغسطس 2008)

تختلف عقود الصيانه من جهاز لاخر الا ان الشائع عند شراء المستشفيات لأى جهاز ان تتفق على شروط عقد الصيانه بعد انتهاء الضمان وغالبا ما تكون فى حدود 3% اذا كان العقد غير شامل قطع الغيار وفى حدود 10% اذا كان العقد شامل قطع الغيار أما اذا لم يكن متفقا على قيمة عقد الصيانه اثناء التوريد او بعد انتهاء الفترة المتفق فيها على عقد الصيانه فيكون العقد تفاوضى حسب بنود العقد والتى من اهمها عدد الزيارات السنوية وهل العقد شامل قطع الغيار ام غير شامل ام شامل قطع الغيار عدا بعض القطع والتى دائما ما تكون هى الاجزاء التى يتم تغييرها باستمرار مثل انبوبة جهاز الاشعة ومجس جهاز السونار


----------



## المسلم84 (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

يوجد في الملف المرفق ملفات لعقود الصيانة باللغة العربية والانكليزية..

ارجو ان تستفيدوا منها

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 يناير 2009)

مشكور ع الموضوع الروعة


----------



## mustafa_bakri (16 يناير 2009)

المسلم84 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> 
> يوجد في الملف المرفق ملفات لعقود الصيانة باللغة العربية والانكليزية..
> 
> ...




تسلم على المثال العملي جداً


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## saadali (25 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير المسلم84
صراحه افدتنى بى معلومات وانا حديث التخرج عند التقدم للوضيف انشاء الله
فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله تعالى
م/ سعد


----------



## المسلم84 (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
يوجد في الملف المرفق صور لعقد صيانة,إذا في حدا بيعرف برنامج لاستخلاص النص من الصور.
فأرجو منه أن لا يبخل علينا وويسوي العقد بصيغة ورد..


----------



## Bioengineer (3 فبراير 2009)

الابش قال:


> عزيزي المسلم بالنسبة لعقود الصيانة عادة تكتب شروط كل من الطرفين من حيث الساعات التي يتم استلام المكالمات
> 2 - تحدد قيمة العقد اما بواسطة تسعير كل جهاز واخذ نسبة 2 % من سعر الجهاز كقيمة سنوية لعقد هذا الجهاز او تحديد قيمة العقد الشهرية بواسطة التقدير الكلي للموقع مع مراعاة الظروف من حيث قربه او في مدينة ثانية وكم هي المسافة.
> 3 - تحديد طريقة الدفع اما ان تكون نصف سنوية او دفعات كل ثلاثة شهور.
> 4 - عادة يقوم المهندس بتوفير صيانة دورية كل ثلاث شهور للموقع ويستجيب للمكالمات عند الاتصال في ساعات الدوام اما خارج اوقات الدوام فيتم فرض مبلغ معين.
> ...



2% قيمة قليله جدا وليست عملية.

تبدأ العقود غالبا بقيمة ثمانية بالمئة في السنة من قيمة الجهاز في اول سنه بعد انتهاء الضمان ( الجهاز مازال جديد)

وتزيد القيمة كلما زاد عمر الجهاز.


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وزادك علما ورزقك فهما*


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 3mar84 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية.. كفيتم ووفيتم..

بخصوص الأخ الذي أعطى نسبة 2%, فإنها تعتبر قليلة نسبيا في بعض الحالات.. فعلا سبيل المثال وصلت قيمة عقد الصيانة في السنة الخامسة إلى 10%!! هذا لاننا نأخذ بعين الاعتبار الأعطال التي قد تصيب بعض القطع الحساسة في الجهاز والتي قد يصل سعر البديل إلى مبالغ طائلة..


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## biko_mohamed (16 يونيو 2010)

طيب دي عقود صيانه ايه بالظبط يعني انا مثلا عايز صيغه كويسه لعقود صيانه حاسب الي بس


----------



## mokls (12 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## توفا (9 يوليو 2014)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جميل جدا


----------



## محى الدين عبده (20 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المسلم84 (16 ديسمبر 2018)

^^


----------

